# K2 Indy or Burton Customs



## JBuD21 (Dec 5, 2010)

ok, I don't want ppl telling which they think is better or which one sucks. I don't need ppl telling me i shouldn't get these brands or suggesting another brand.
I need someone to explain the differences's in the two. Why the indy over the custom or vis versa... I need the pros and cons.....


----------



## ThaDoctor (Nov 9, 2010)

JBuD21 said:


> ok, I don't want ppl telling which they think is better or which one sucks. I don't need ppl telling me i shouldn't get these brands or suggesting another brand.
> I need someone to explain the differences's in the two. Why the indy over the custom or vis versa... I need the pros and cons.....


google.com or dogfunk.com and read the features and benefits. The odds that someone has tried both bindings and is coming in this thread to educate you is slim to none.:dunno:


----------



## JBuD21 (Dec 5, 2010)

yeaaaaaa, trust me i've done my research but since this is my first binding i was trying to see if someone knows the difference in the technology that both bindings use.....


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

JBuD21 said:


> yeaaaaaa, trust me i've done my research but since this is my first binding i was trying to see if someone knows the *difference in the technology that both bindings use*.....


Can you be less vague?


----------



## ThaDoctor (Nov 9, 2010)

JBuD21 said:


> yeaaaaaa, trust me i've done my research but since this is my first binding i was trying to see if someone knows the difference in the technology that both bindings use.....


goto both K2 and Burtons websites they will list the technology.


----------



## JBuD21 (Dec 5, 2010)

well, yea i can... but since i named both bindings and asked a simple question i didn't think someone with more experience couldn't answer my question....... and to be honest with you phenom i didn't think my question was too vague at all.... i don't know what the pro-fusion gf chassis does on the k2 indy, what makes a primostrap so good on the burton custom... so yea my question wasnt vague at all....

on to the next one...


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

JBuD21 said:


> well, yea i can... but since i named both bindings and asked a simple question i didn't think someone with more experience couldn't answer my question....... and to be honest with you phenom i didn't think my question was too vague at all.... i don't know what the pro-fusion gf chassis does on the k2 indy, what makes a primostrap so good on the burton custom... so yea my question wasnt vague at all....
> 
> on to the next one...


Whoa down boy. First off, welcome to the site.

Yes, your question was vague. If it wasn't then why would you feel the need to get into more detail in your response and explain that you were looking for information about the pro-fusion gf chassis and the primostrap? Were we supposed to just guess that you have no clue about these particular things? Or were you just wasting our time by not being specific and hoping that someone would eventually just comment on all the features of each binding, whether you needed all of that information or not.

And by the way it doesn't matter if you think your question was too vague or not. I think you and I can both agree that what matters is if the people you are asking for help think it's too vague.


----------



## JBuD21 (Dec 5, 2010)

i was using the pro-fusion and the primostrap as an example.... like i said i don't know the technology used for both bindings.... your acting like im asking whether or not i should get an all mountain board or a park board... well which do you like doing better?? all im asking is if anyone has an open opinion about the two bindings i've listed... and if you think i came on the forums to waste your time then don't respond to my post...case closed


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Customs suck. Get the K2 Indy or Ride EX for the best budget binding.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Triple8Sol said:


> Customs suck. Get the K2 Indy or Ride EX for the best budget binding.


Dude you just broke two of jbud21's rules.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

k2 indy is the better binding of the two.


----------



## JBuD21 (Dec 5, 2010)

Phenom said:


> Dude you just broke two of jbud21's rules.


yea triple8sol, shame on you....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow this is retarded on so many levels. Just go get the Indy and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

The k2 indy helps out at the homeless shelter, so you know he's a good guy. Might not be a bad person to raise the kids with, but he's a little dull sometimes.
the Burton "Customs" is the obvious bad boy, you can be sure therell be never a dull moment with him, but can you keep him entertained before he moves on to the next plaything?


----------



## ThaDoctor (Nov 9, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> The k2 indy helps out at the homeless shelter, so you know he's a good guy. Might not be a bad person to raise the kids with, but he's a little dull sometimes.
> the Burton "Customs" is the obvious bad boy, you can be sure therell be never a dull moment with him, but can you keep him entertained before he moves on to the next plaything?


Epic


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Like anyone is somehow expected to go into detail, when all the info can be found in seconds if the OP had bothered to search. He's lucky all these people are chiming in at all.


----------



## JBuD21 (Dec 5, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Like anyone is somehow expected to go into detail, when all the info can be found in seconds if the OP had bothered to search. He's lucky all these people are chiming in at all.


its funny you said that, cause I see million other post just like mine... and Im pretty sure forums were created to share information:cheeky4:

this post is done, I've made up my mind no thanks to some of "the guys who think there cool" but thanks for the help to the others pce


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

JBuD21 said:


> its funny you said that, cause I see million other post just like mine... and Im pretty sure forums were created to share information:cheeky4:
> 
> this post is done, I've made up my mind no thanks to some of "the guys who think there cool" but thanks for the help to the others pce


You're lucky that anyone chimed in at all with your bitchy little attitude. People are going to give their opinions on which is better no matter what "rules" you set. You can then ask them why and get the answers you want. 

If you really expect us to draw you out a God damn pros vs. cons sheet then you're a lazy little bitch. Read the damn thread after people give you reasons why they prefer blank to blah and make your own.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## ThaDoctor (Nov 9, 2010)

this shits still going on? *Google*


----------

